# V72.62 crosswalk to Z00.00



## minoweka (Oct 12, 2015)

Our practice routinely used V72.62; Laboratory examination ordered as part of a routine general medical examination. The crosswalk reference is Z00.00;Encounter for general adult medical examination...which doesn't seem like a good match. I have looked but I have not discovered a different ICD10 code to use in place of ICD9 V72.62. Has anyone else? Thank you


----------



## jrwclean (Oct 12, 2015)

*Reason for the encounter*

http://www.icd10data.com/ICD10CM/Codes/Z00-Z99/Z00-Z13/Z00-/Z00.00

Applicable To

    Encounter for adult health check-up NOS

Description Synonyms

    Adult health check up done
    Adult health check up done (situation)
    Laboratory exam
  Laboratory exam as part of routine general medical exam
    Laboratory exam ordered for general medical exam
    Laboratory examination done
    Laboratory examination done (situation)
    Radiological exam
    Radiological examination done
    Radiological examination done (situation)
    Routine adult health check up exam
    Routine general medical exam order for laboratory test done
    Routine general medical exam order for laboratory test done (situation)


----------



## BDunham7 (Nov 2, 2015)

*V72.62 crosswalk to ICD-10 for a CHILD*

The V72.62 crosswalk to Z00.00 works for an ADULT (age 15-124). We need a corresponding crosswalk to ICD-10 if the patient is a CHILD (below the age of 15).  
Z00.129 - Encounter for routine child health examination - does not include the wording "and any associated laboratory and radiologic examinations" that is included with Z00.00 - Encounter for general adult medical examination.


----------

